# Buying a Sig P226 22LR or a Colt 1911 Gold Cup 22LR?



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

I know this is a Sig forum, but I am stuck between my original idea of buying a Sig P226 vs what 2 dealers have told me to buy a Colt Gold Cup 1911.

Sig is worth $599 vs the colt is about $575.

Any suggestion or pro's or con's?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

If these are both 1911 style 22LR pistols then, my opinion only, I'd consider them more for plinking or as a practice gun and would not want to spend that much money. If I was very loyal toward one of those brands, or had a great affinity for them -- well then maybe. That's just me. GSG makes a nice full size 1911 22LR for about $325 (and there might be others in that price range). That's what I would get.

If I wanted a serious 22LR where accuracy and reliability was very important -- then I'd consider a high-end Ruger Mk III or a Browning Buckmark. That just my opinion...

What's your intended purpose / use for the gun?


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are prices from canada and I know the states have much better pricing in the $300-400 range for either of them.

I agree they are only practice gun's since I also have a 9MM... Do not like the ruger or browning style gun's.


----------

